# PCI Raid Controller drivers



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi All,
I bought a box with an Asus CUBX board and a celeron 566. It had no hard drive. When I fired it up it asked me for the location of my PCI Raid Controller drivers. What is a Raid Controller, and where can I get the drivers?
Thanks,
John


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello:

sounds like you have a PCI *card * raid controller in your system (should be visible if you take the sides off the computer / it will look like a card similar to a modem or sound card / you could just remove it and *delete it * from the device manager unless you plan on running a raid configuration ????

in other words / if you plan on running a regular IDE drive it would be best to remove the Raid contoller card / after you get windows fired up with an IDE drive you could always re-install the raid controller card again / use sandra lite or similar utility to help identify what brand and model controller card you have so you could get drivers off the internet / but thats a waste of time unless you are interested in a raid set-up

regards

joe


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
I only have 3 cards:sound, graphics (Matrox G400) and modem. What is this raid card supposed to do. I also see no sign of it in the device manager or Aida32. Where would it show up in the file system?
John


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

John:

If its a card it should show up under the SCSI & Raid controllers in the device manager ????

also you could check in the advanced options or advanced configurations area of the bios and find a Raid Controller and change to "disable"

The raid is a hard drive protocol ( a method of making two drives work as one or mirrored drives - one drive keeps an exact copy of the active drive )which you do not need nor do you want enabled unless you are trying to config a raid set-up / which you do not


let us know what you find


update: check this out / my gut feeling tells me this is what you are running into ????
http://members.chello.nl/mgherard/html/faq.html#where can I find
*then click on the "how can I update my CMD controller"*


regards

joe


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
O.K. The device manager shows no sign of a raid controller, but it does show a yellow "!" next to "secondary IDE controller". I have removed this entry twice but it keeps reinstalling. 
The bios Says: "INT18 Device (network)" under Boot. Under PCI config it shows "symbios SCSI"
When I boot the machine. it shows the cd writer, but not the CD rom; and NEITHER one shows up under windows 98SE. Also. after I see the hard drive and cd writer being recognized, I see the following:
"Press F1 for windows 200
Searching for devices
Primary Channel
Drive 0 not found
Drive 1 not found
Secondary Channel
Drive 0 not found
Drive 1 not found
The Bios is disabled"
I could not find any indication of the cd rom, cd writer or raid (anything) in Aida32.
I hope this helps. I have provided some sort of account (below) of what I did after I got this computer. 
Account ............
I bought this box, containing, Asus CUBX, Matrox G400, ethernet card, celeron 566, sound card, CD drive, CD writer, floppy, NO HARD DRIVE. 
Added some more memory, removed the ethernet card, added a modem, changed the the power supply, it smoked - I didn't think this was a good sign :< ) Added a windows 98se drive from a previous computer. (This drive had all the stuff from the other computer still on it. I remove nothing.) First time I started, the cd rom or writer, showed up in window; but since I have removed and replaced them, neither shows up. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

John:

we are finally getting somewhere 

disable the *"symbios SCSI"* in the bios then save changes and exit bios

also dont forget to "load bios sytem defaults" first that may get rid of the raid / scsi controller on its own

the secondary ide controller has a yellow exclamation mark next to it because it needs the motherboard drivers for your chipset to be installed / whats why you are not seeing any of the devices attached to the secondary controller (cd-rom) the secondary controller is not running yet becasue it needs mobo drivers / if you dont have the mobo CD / you can download your chipset drivers off the asus website for your board

PS >>>> you cant use a hard drive that has an OS installed on it from another machine / it will crash windows every time because the hardware environment is too different / you will need to use a "clean" drive and install the OS fresh for your new mobo.


try that and post back


joe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

John:

this is the description of the driver you need for your mobo

CMD648 IDE Controller Driver (for CUBX, PCI-Ultra66C)
CMD648 IDE Controller Driver v2.0.4 for Win2000, v3.1.3 for Windows 9x, v3.0.8 for Windows NT 4.0


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

John:

under the *Boot order * of the bios 

the setting *INT18 network * is incorrect / you currently have the machine trying to boot from a network drive ??????

change the boot order to

1st boot = floppy drive
2nd boot = hard drive 
3rd boot = cd-rom drive 

dont forget each time you modify a bios setting you must *save changes and exit*

disable the settings you saw * Under PCI config it shows "symbios SCSI"*


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
O.K. So far so good. I no longer get the message to install raid drivers. I now have 6 entries under hard disk controllers:
CMD PCI-0648 Ultra DMA IDE
Intel 82371 AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE
Primary IDE
Secondary CMD Ultra DMA Bus Master IDE


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
O.K. So far so good. I no longer get the message to install raid drivers. I now have 6 entries under hard disk controllers:
CMD PCI-0648 Ultra DMA IDE
Intel 82371 AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE
Primary IDE
Secondary CMD Ultra DMA Bus Master IDE
Secondary IDE (with yellow exclamation mark)
Primary CMD Ultra DMA Bus Master IDE

It took a long time for the system to boot up.
During boot up I still get the Drive 0 and Drive 1 not found for the primary and secondary channels.
Thanks for your help.
John


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the secondary controller is still looking for a driver


what does you boot order say now in the bios ?????



let me do a little digging / I will be back 


joe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OHHH yeah:

youre gonna need this too ! Intel Chipset drivers / when you get to the download page for your mobo / there are several tabs at the top of the page that say bios, drivers, ALL , etc click on the *ALL* tab / its at the bottom of the page *Description Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility*



What bios version / do you have the latest beta bios 1008 if my weak memory is ok today and use newer asus flash version 2.1 or 2.2 ??????





V2.30.021 2000/07/13update 



OS Win9x 



Description Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility
Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V2.30.021. 
(for ALL Intel chipsets) 



File Size 5.35 (MBytes)


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
The boot order is as you instructed - floppy, IDE, cd rom. I installed the chipset utility, but before I flash the bios I want to make sure that I have the right file and utility. What I have is the aflash221.zip utility, and P3BF1084.zip OR 1008CU04.zip (drivers guide download). Both these files are the same size. Which one, or neither?
Thanks,
John
P.S. After installing the Intel chipset utility the hard disk controllers did not change, i.e. the Secondary IDE (with yellow exclamation mark) is still there. Also the "Drive 0 and Drive 1" comments are still there at boot up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

John:


this is the bios flash utility I would use (off asus website for your board)


*2.21 2002/12/23update 

OS DOS 

Description Aflash V2.21 Utility to update the motherboard flash BIOS - (DOS) 


File Size 30.29 (KBytes) * 


this is the bios I would try:

*1008.004 2001/10/15update 


OS All 

Description CUBX Beta BIOS 1008.004
The latest Beta BIOS. 



File Size 166.41 (KBytes) * 



let us know how your system goes after the bios upgrade ???????

do you see your hard drives listed correctly in the bios now / and cd-rom drives and or CD -writers and can you use them ok ??????


I once had a P2 scsi server board that had the yellow exclamation mark next to the secodnary controller / it never bothered me any ~~ I couldnt ever get rid of it and after awhilke I learned to ignore it ??????? as long as everything works properly ????


regards

joe


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
Right, well the upgrade went fine. I still have the yellow ! next to the controller, but as you say, if it doesn't hurt just leave it. I still don't see the cd writer in windows, although it's detected at boot up. (I understand from surfing around that these cd writers can be a pain to get working.) The CD player is now showing in windows. I still get the "bios diabled" message at post. I have no idea what that's about. The system is running very well. Next I'm going to see if I can clock it higher than 704. Apparently it's capable of 850.
Thanks for all your help,
John


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

John:

sounds like you are progressing well !!!

the bios disabled message is refering to the raid controller we disabled in the bios / means nothing ~~ learn to ignore it !!

same thing with the yellow exclamation mark / unless you get something that doesnt work or find the system is unstable ?????

check you cabling on the cd-writer / can you use it from within windows ????



regards / joe


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
Thanks again, for all your help.
John


----------



## shakushinnen (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Joe,
Since you last helped me I have installed a Seagate SCSI drive, with and Adaptec card. Is there any particular drivers I should install for this device?
Thanks,
John


----------

